# Challenging steam/pipefitters exam (Canada)



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Got my application in to challenge the IP Steam exam, and will no doubt be accepted to write it with the hours I have. Anybody know a good online resource for study material? I'm gonna have a bit of time for studying at this camp job if I can quit working 18 hour days....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Got my application in to challenge the IP Steam exam, and will no doubt be accepted to write it with the hours I have. Anybody know a good online resource for study material? I'm gonna have a bit of time for studying at this camp job if I can quit working 18 hour days....


Good luck! :thumbup: although I hear that the exam is challenging, I'm also told that ALL of the information can be found in the IPT "pipe fitter's handbook".

They sell them at dispatch at my local union hall for about $15...


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

There are practice ip s on tradesecrets.org

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

